# GT: Game 72 vs Kings 3/30



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clippers(34-37) @
Sacramento Kings(30-40)

WHEN: Friday, March 30 2007 - 7:30 PM PT 10:30 PM ET
WHERE: Arco Arenas - Sacramento, Cali
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBA-League Pass; ESPN AM 1110
Season Meetings: 
Kings won 93-80
Clippers won 102-93


Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Jason Hart | Cuttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Daniel Ewing | Quinton Ross | Tim Thomas

Injury Report:
Shaun Livingston - Out
Zeljko Rebraca - Out
Sam Cassell - Day To Day



Kings Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Mike Bibby | John Salmons | Kevin Martin | Ron Artest | Shareef Abdur-Rahim

 Key Reserves







|







|








Francisco Garcia | Corliss Williamson | Brad Miller

Injury Report:
Brad Miller - Day To Day
Kenny Thomas - Day To Day
Kevin Martin - Day To Day

Q's Prediction: Clippers Lose 93-72
Q's Prediction Record: 42-28


ESPN Preview:



The Los Angeles Clippers are desperately trying to hang on to a playoff spot in the Western Conference. Things won't get much easier for the Clippers when they visit the Sacramento Kings on Friday night.

The Clippers (34-37) currently own the eighth and final playoff berth in the West, though four teams are within four games of Los Angeles and one of them is the Kings, who are 3 1/2 games behind.

The Clippers, though, have lost 17 straight at Arco Arena, dating to Nov. 7, 1997. In its only trip there this season, Los Angeles shot 30.9 percent from the field -- still a season low -- in a 93-80 loss on Nov. 28.

In the most recent meeting, however, Los Angeles beat Sacramento 102-93 at home to snap a 14-game overall losing streak in the series. The Kings are still 27-6 against the Clippers since the start of the lockout-shortened 1999 season.

Los Angeles has been playing well of late, winning five of six games before a 92-87 loss to red-hot Houston on Wednesday night. The Clippers had a chance to take the lead in the closing seconds, but 3-point specialist Tim Thomas missed an open 23-footer.

"If we continue to play this well, we will make the playoffs," Clippers forward Elton Brand said. "During the last five games, we have played very well. This could have been a great win for us."

Friday's contest will mark the return of Jason Hart to Sacramento. After playing 66 games for the Kings in 2005-06, he saw action in only 13 this season before he was released on March 1. Hart was quickly picked up by the Clippers, who needed a point guard following the season-ending injury suffered by Shaun Livingston, and he's averaged nearly eight points while starting the last 11 games.

"Seriously, they (the Clippers) have a good team, so I've just come in and tried do my part," said Hart, who had a season-high 16 points, six rebounds and five assists on Wednesday. "I'm trying to make the game easy for the players so they can score. I'm trying to fit in so we can get some victories."

Click to expand...


TeamRankings Update:
19th ranked Kings are hosting the 14th ranked Clippers and are projected to win by a margin of 1.6 points or more. The same site gives the Kings a 57.3% chance of winning, while giving the Clippers a 42.6% chance of winning.

*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Getting a win against the Kings would be sweet. I am sure Hart would like some payback towards the Kings for the lack of playing time, he will be a man on a mission to prove the Kings wrong. I believe Brand and Maggette had great games last time against the Kings and both players seem to be key for the victory.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)




----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i think the clippers are going to embarrass the kings on their homecourt...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


>


Let's! lol :yay:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

16-11 with 5:11 left to go in the first. Clippers up. Sac seems to be trying to hand the game to the Clippers at times, too bad Clips can't take advantage


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

With 3:05 left, Clippers up 22-15. Time-Out on the floor. Thomas is feeling really good[except for that airball]. Clippers need to start taking it to the hole, sloppy game thus far.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers up 30-19 at the end of one. Kings shooting 26%. I can't get into this game, either the Kings are tanking or Clippers will choke....again to Sac.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Refs want this game to last 4 hours, how many fouls are they gonna call, and how many flops will the kings take


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

8:32 left, time-out on the floor. Clippers up 36-25. Not much to say, this game is pretty boring as I know the Kings will either just hand the game or come back.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Why couldn't Maggette play like he has so far this year? Passing the ball, not forcing anything. I really hope he keeps this up, and if he does, Clippers keep him


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Refs throwing this one with excessive foul calls


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

14 fouls on the clippers, 6 on the kings


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clips up 43-41 as they call time-out with 4:42 left. Sacramento taking over, guess they were playing dead. Let's take this **** and prove me wrong!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

15 fouls on the clippers, 6 on sacramento
I may turn this one off soon. I don't watch games to see the refs play.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Sac let's the clippers back ahead with 5 really bad shots.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers up 55-47 with 1:04 left in the first quarter. Mobley is sizzling, playing great on his mothers birthday.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers up 57-50 at the half. Kings end the half with a beautiful play. Let's see how the second half goes


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

I love jason hart.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman, Mobley and Timmy with 4 fouls....Brand and Maggette with 3 

Wow is all I have to say, but c'mon Clips, pull this one out!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers 24 fouls, Kings 12


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

cadarn said:


> Clippers 23 fouls, Kings 12


 :lol: @ that being a foul on Maggette in the first place

:lol: @ that being a loose ball foul to give the Kings free throws


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Another terrible foul call, just ridiculous.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers got a call,  wow


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Even with the horrible officiating, the Clips up 78-70 at the end of three.

Maggette, Mobley, Kaman, Thomas with 4 fouls, Brand with 3 while the entire Kings squad has 14? Are you ****ing kidding me? 36 to 12 free throw differential, that's 3 ****ing times more free throws attempted by the Kings. It's a ****ing surprise Clippers are up right now, let alone in the ****ing game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sammy in the game!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

BINGOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Thomas with his 117th trey of the year, 3rd of the game causing a Kings time-out. Clippers up 83-70


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

BINGOOOOOOOO Mobley for threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 87-72


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Uh-oh...c'mon man get your heads straight


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Uh-oh...c'mon man get your heads straight


goddamn, no need to get lazy


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Where The **** Was That Foul?????? Oh Man


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ok, refs are giving the game to the Kings, oh well


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Another bull**** call. Unbelievable.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i ****ing give up


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Complete garbage. refs absolutely throwing this one.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

WOW they called a foul on the Kings, the end of the world must be coming


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

wat ****ing garbage. kings better thank the refs for this one...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

"Dont try to bring that weak **** in here" - Elton Brand


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

oh my god, they actually gave brand the block on that one. i was really expecting a whistle being blown


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> "Dont try to bring that weak **** in here" - Elton Brand


nah i'm pretty sure bibby was trying to draw the foul on that play. you saw him looking at the refs reaction after brand punked him. ****ing ***** *** team


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, Clippers getting calls, are refs trying to make it up now?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers getting raped by the refs yet AGAIN

EDIT: never mind, they counted the basket. Thank god.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers seem to have escaped with the win as they are up 101-95 with 27.9 left and boy do I mean escaped with some one-way officiating.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

the refs aren't done yet!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

cadarn said:


> the refs aren't done yet!


but the game is, unless they really screw it up


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers win 105-101 @ Sacramento and the Refs!

Why they won? Excellent ball movement, great defense[contrary to the score] and hitting shots. Portland is tomorrow!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Man, clippers just have the hardest of times closing games out.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Man, clippers just have the hardest of times closing games out.


something tells me you didn't watch the game, because it shouldn't have been that close with all the bs calls by the refs throughout the entire game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is good to finally win in Sacramento. Regardless of the foul/ref situation I happy the Clippers pulled through and won this key road game. I bet Hart is very happy showing up his old team with a great game. Clippers did a nice job on assists and rebounds as well. Good team effort by everyone as 6 players end up in double figures.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

How good has jason hart been for this team.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

cadarn said:


> How good has jason hart been for this team.


:cheers:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

cadarn said:


> How good has jason hart been for this team.


Much better than I thought


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

kings got 14more free throw attempts...i guess refs hate the clippers...**** you refs, we won this one...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes, i watched the game. Bad calls did not cause the clippers in the 4th to go super cold a la milwaukee game just a few games ago, and bad calls did not watch their defense disappear as the kings started raining down 3 pointers. Its like the clippers put it on cruise control when they get big leads, and its very distressing that they let bad teams like milwauke and sactown make games out of what should be laughers at the end. They cant do that and win against the better teams.


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

They way the clippers are playing right really proves 2 things: 1. Livingston was worthless and the clippers are actually better off without him 2. Corey SHOULD HAVE BEEN A STARTER since the BEGINNING of the season!!!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

beavertrapper said:


> 2. Corey SHOULD HAVE BEEN A STARTER since the BEGINNING of the season!!!


Actually the last few weeks prove that the way Dunleavy wanted Corey to play wasn't as out of the question as maggette made it seem.

I do think Hart has been much better for this team in the short time he's played. If you think livingston was worthless, <strike>you're an idiot </strike>. He certainly wasn't at the level he should have been, but he wasn't completely worthless.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I remember when everyone was pissed off when we signed Hart for Will Conroy. Oh man, I love that move now, but what is it with the Clippers always signing these "scrub" role players and them ending up solid? Rick Brunson, Quinton Ross, Bobby Simmons, Mikki Moore, James Singleton, Matt Barnes and now Jason Hart.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Maggette has been playing very well. He cut down on his bone head plays and are not forcing shots. He is playing good defense too.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

beavertrapper said:


> They way the clippers are playing right really proves 2 things: 1. Livingston was worthless and the clippers are actually better off without him 2. Corey SHOULD HAVE BEEN A STARTER since the BEGINNING of the season!!!


i wouldnt say completely useless, but he certainly does not make that much of an impact on the court as some of you guys make him out to be. all we needed was a point guard who could consistently hit the open jump shot, not even the 3 ball, but it would be nice. and also hustle on defense. livingston provided only one of the two, and would OCCASIONALLY do so. i've seen opposing guards burn him like he wasn't even there.


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

I do think Hart has been much better for this team in the short time he's played. If you think livingston was worthless, you're an idiot. He certainly wasn't at the level he should have been, but he wasn't completely worthless.[/QUOTE]
You're right he wasn't worthless.......he WAS worth Allen Iverson!! NOW he IS WORTHLESS!!


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

cadarn said:


> How good has jason hart been for this team.


I wouldn't mind him staying here for a few more years. I not only like his game but the fire, passion and emotion he plays with is something that the Clippers needed.


----------

